# Happy Birthday smhbbag



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 10, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 11-10-2009:

-smhbbag (born in 1983, Age: 26)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Piano Hero (Nov 10, 2009)

Once a year we celebrate
with silly hats and plastic plates 
the fact that you were able to make
another trip around the sun 
 
Happy birthday!!


----------



## baron (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jeremy!


----------



## Berean (Nov 10, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------

